# Event and open house.



## toneloc2 (Nov 29, 2015)

We’d like to welcome all to our open house and event. Please join us for a fun day. If you get board I can definitely put you to work.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Are you competing in the SPL Challenge?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

A bit too far for me to travel, but I wish you the best of luck with your event!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I went to the SoundsGood Event last weekend (in Vancouver) and it was an EXCELLENT day.

Highly recommend this, for anyone that is considering going to this one (in Vernon).


----------

